# Cowboy Charcoal



## love2"Q" (Nov 3, 2012)

I have bought my last bag.... Stuff is terrible. The size is inconsistent... And the smell is terrible... They have to be adding chemicals to make ig light better... Never again. I will buy kingsford if i have to.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm not familar with cowboy brand. Is it chunk or briquette?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 3, 2012)

What is Cowboy Charcoal?


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 3, 2012)

Cowboy is a brand of lump charcoal.  Check out this site for indepth reviews of charcoal brands.  The Lump Charcoal Database -- Naked Whiz Charcoal Ceramic Cooking


----------



## Addie (Nov 3, 2012)

I have always thought of Cowboy Charcoal as dried buffalo or cow chips. They do have an aroma of their very own.


----------



## GLC (Nov 3, 2012)

It's a bad old world, and you have to read up and closely inspect the product. Cowboy doesn't seem to be able to say how plywood got into their wood recycle stream and ended up in the charcoal. I find that odd, and it makes me suspicious of claims that wood is all unfinished and untreated. 

You really can tell a lot about the wood source from inspecting the lumps. If it's flooring, the milling joints give it away. Small sticks with square corners are likely from furniture operations. A predominence of ragged, random shaped chunks speaks of virgin logs. I like those. It's just too tempting to let treated and finished wood enter the stream. I mean, this has to be a narrow profit margin affair, and I don't see anyone getting too upset or taking any action when the shop employees find it easier to throw everything into the "virgin" recycle bin, rather than haul it to the other. And note those that have been found to have kiln insulation mixed in. Those are refractory wools, fiberglass and other materials that you would prefer to avoid in your food. No doubt the kilns need constant maintenance in the form of patching with wool and refractory cement. 

For those in Texas, HEB oak lump is consistently well spoken of. Big Green Egg is said to be good and is probably made by Royal Oak, which seems to be also good. The analysis of how much of the bag was dust and unusuably small chips is good.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you Andy


----------



## jennyema (Nov 4, 2012)

We love Cowboy charcoal!!  Its all we use.  Ours does not have an odor at all.  And never anything that resembles plywood or treated wood.0

The size is inconsistent because it's real.

The price was mismarked to $3.50 at Stop and Shop early this summer and we bought it all.  Took 3 carts.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 4, 2012)

I bought a couple of bags of Cowboy when I first got my Weber.  I saw a fair amount of lumber scraps (2x4s etc) in the bag and that turned me off.

I have been using this stuff and I'm happy with it.


----------



## chopper (Nov 4, 2012)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I bought a couple of bags of Cowboy when I first got my Weber.  I saw a fair amount of lumber scraps (2x4s etc) in the bag and that turned me off.
> 
> I have been using this stuff and I'm happy with it.



Thanks so much for that link Andy. It was a really good comparison.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 4, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I bought a couple of bags of Cowboy when I first got my Weber.  I saw a fair amount of lumber scraps (2x4s etc) in the bag and that turned me off.
> 
> I have been using this stuff and I'm happy with it.




Funny...  I have never seen anything that looks like lumber scraps in mine.  That would concern me.

The kind in your link... we tried it last summer and thought it had a weird odor that made the food taste funky.

I had to put the grill away for the hurricane but I'll probably drag it back out and will examine my Cowboy carefully


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 4, 2012)

jennyema said:


> Funny...  I have never seen anything that looks like lumber scraps in mine.  That would concern me.
> 
> The kind in your link... we tried it last summer and thought it had a weird odor that made the food taste funky.
> 
> I had to put the grill away for the hurricane but I'll probably drag it back out and will examine my Cowboy carefully




I still have some St. Louis style ribs I want to do before the winter really sets in.


----------



## love2"Q" (Nov 4, 2012)

i will see whats left in the bag i have ... but i found tree branches .. im ok with that,,
ply wood . and hard wood floor scraps ... the isssue is that all these small pieces then a small tree branch .. just doesnt burn at the same rate .. luckily wally world had royal oak back in stock ..


----------



## jennyema (Nov 4, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I still have some St. Louis style ribs I want to do before the winter really sets in.



Yum!

We grilled through the winter last year since we had no snow. But its hard finding charcoal in January except Kingsford.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 4, 2012)

love2"Q" said:


> i will see whats left in the bag i have ... but i found tree branches .. im ok with that,,
> ply wood . and hard wood floor scraps ... the isssue is that all these small pieces then a small tree branch .. just doesnt burn at the same rate .. luckily wally world had royal oak back in stock ..


 
The glue that holds plywood together would make me concerned.


----------



## love2"Q" (Nov 4, 2012)

i looked through what was left ... nothing that could be identified as one thing or another ...


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 4, 2012)

jennyema said:


> Yum!
> 
> We grilled through the winter last year since we had no snow. But its hard finding charcoal in January except Kingsford.



I have been shutting down the Weber for the winter and just using the gas grill through the winter.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 4, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I have been shutting down the Weber for the winter and just using the gas grill through the winter.



I have not been able to bring myself to buy a gas grill ... But we grilled so much this summer I'm almost there...


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 4, 2012)

jennyema said:


> I have not been able to bring myself to buy a gas grill ... But we grilled so much this summer I'm almost there...




You can't beat the convenience.  Cold day, I run out and light the grill then back in the house.  Back out to the grill to toss on the meat and back in the house.  Turn the meat over and back in the house.  Time to eat.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 4, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> You can't beat the convenience.  Cold day, I run out and light the grill then back in the house.  Back out to the grill to toss on the meat and back in the house.  Turn the meat over and back in the house.  Time to eat.



Oh, now you've done it....

I think Weber makes a dual charcoal/gas grill.  But I'll likely just buy a cheapo gas grill.  Maybe now!!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 4, 2012)

jennyema said:


> Oh, now you've done it....
> 
> I think Weber makes a dual charcoal/gas grill.  But I'll likely just buy a cheapo gas grill.  Maybe now!!




Act now!  There must be sales at every turn.


----------

